# Qui a un problème de bruit avec l'Imac G5



## pampelune (6 Mars 2005)

................................


----------



## ivremort (6 Mars 2005)

sondage déjà fait une fois mais pourquoi pas:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81298


----------



## pampelune (6 Mars 2005)

Oups, je l'avais pas vu celui là. Désolé je supprime !


----------



## ivremort (6 Mars 2005)

si tu votes sur l'autre sondage, ça fera remonter le post!


----------



## pampelune (6 Mars 2005)

Arf, en fait j'avais déjà voté ;-)


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Mars 2005)

Moi je n'ai en fait aucun problème même avec les effets iTune...


----------



## minime (6 Mars 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> sondage déjà fait une fois mais pourquoi pas:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81298



La discussion continue ici :  bruit de l'imac g5 (2).


----------



## calvin (6 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai en fait aucun problème même avec les effets iTune...



tu as un imac g5 ?


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mars 2005)

Oui j'ai un G5 20" imac


----------



## benamad (17 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, je refais monter ce topic car je vois que seulement 24 personnes ont votés alors que je pense que beaucoup plus de lecteurs du forum macG en ont.
Ca serait sympa de voter pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas fais, merci


----------



## ivremort (17 Mars 2005)

Les posts concernant le bruit sur ce site sont fermés les uns après les autres.

Je conseille donc plutôt d'ouvrir un sujet du genre: "qui a un problème de silence avec son IMac?"

Personnellement, j'ai un problème de silence depuis 3 jours, alors que jusqu'ici il n'en faisait pas. C'est cyclique: toutes les secondes, j'entends un silence. C'est assez pénible.


----------



## fredtravers (17 Mars 2005)

génial, non ?


----------



## calvin (17 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> génial, non ?




putain NON, MONSTRUEUX !

soit on fait reparer son imac, soit on le fait remplacer...

on claque pas entre 1300 et 1800¤ pour lui coller un truc aussi laid

sinon a quoi bon de depenser autant dans un ordi super design pour l'amocher comme ca ?


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2005)

fred travers tu devrais surveiller la température de ton ordinateur de plus près car le fait d'installer deux chicanes suplémentaires créer un zone de stockage de la chaleur là ou précédement il y avait un flux continu d'une part, et d'autre part la double chicane diminue fortement le debit d'air, d'où encore une fois une sous ventilation


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Mars 2005)

Merci les modo d'avoir fermé le deuxième sujet sur le bruit de l'imac g5 !

J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !J'y crois pas !

Mais ils l'ont fait quand même !

Je vous fait les cornes ! Tiens !


----------



## pampelune (19 Mars 2005)

Au fait vous mesurez comment la vitesse de vos ventilos ? Avec Hardware monitor ? Y'a pas autre chose de freeware ? Merci !


----------



## pampelune (19 Mars 2005)

Bon j'ai rien à dire, c'est juste pour passer à 1000 messages  :bebe:


----------



## Yip (19 Mars 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai rien à dire, c'est juste pour passer à 1000 messages  :bebe:




Canaillou !


----------



## Yip (19 Mars 2005)

Non, rien... c'est juste pour passer à 2750


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Mars 2005)

Up !


Ce sondage peut mettre fin à la polèmique sur le nombre d'iMac bruyants parmis les lecteurs de ce forum ...


----------



## ivremort (24 Mars 2005)

Changement de midplane hier sur mon IMac G5 20", pour une autre raison que le bruit.

Eh ben... il fait moins de bruit que le précédent. Un bonheur. Pourvu que ça dure!


----------



## ST-EX (7 Avril 2005)

midplane reçue et changée : le bruit est un peu moins fort mais toujours présent; il est peut-être moins sensible aux variations des applications et des ressources du processeur (plus constant), mais il est toujours là. 
je pense que je vais en commander une troisième car j'ai vu un 20' absolument silencieux à la fnac (ça existe des G5 silencieux)


----------



## Mulder (8 Avril 2005)

ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> je pense que je vais en commander une troisième car...


J'imagine qu'il doit exister un énorme service dédié à l'envoi de midplane chez Apple...


----------

